# Post your FreeBSD setup/build?



## frijsdijk (Jan 16, 2017)

I was thinking.. since I've just finished my FreeBSD/ZFS NAS build - wouldn't it be nice to have a thread on this forum somewhere where people can post their setup, and the way they've built their setup, and the problems they've encountered during the build, hardware components used etc. etc. These could be seen as valuable knowledge and/or general information (what works, what doesn't, what to lookout for etc.)


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 18, 2017)

Well, this isn't really a custom "build" but it's probably out of the ordinary since it's a desktop and not the average desktop.

Hardware:
Bone stock, commercial HP z800 circa 2009/2010
2 x 6-core Xeon @ 2.8 ghz
24 gb ram, soon to be 48 (ddr3)
Box has a BIOS that supports GPT but is not UEFI
Nvidia GTX 560
1100 watt psu
Samsung EVO 850 256gb SSD (/ file system [UFS] [gpt])
Samsung EVO 850 512gb SSD (windows [gaming only])
Samsung Pro 850 512gb SSD (/usr/home file system [UFS] [gpt])
Western Digital (black?) 2TB SATA platter drive used for backups (UFS [gpt])

Software:
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p2 which is an upgrade from 10.3-RELEASE (some-patch-number)
x11/xorg
x11/nvidia-driver
x11-wm/dwm
Various other tools to make my desktop usable for me: editor suite, text editor, browser, lightweight email client, lightweight terminal. I like minimal for most things but others I want full functionality, like the editor suite and browser.

FreeBSD installs out of the box on this machine, no tweaks needed. I dual-boot between the gaming OS and FreeBSD using a gparted USB where I edit the grub config to boot into the gaming OS whenever I feel the itch to game. 99.9% of the time I am in FreeBSD.

That's it, nothing special except I have tweaked /boot/loader.conf, /etc/rc.conf and /etc/sysctl.conf per this web site https://cooltrainer.org/a-freebsd-desktop-howto/. I have also customized x11-wm/dwm and x11/sterm to my liking.

Love this box. FreeBSD sees it as having 24 cores (12 hyperthreaded) and it simply chews through anything I can throw at it. It has build 600 ports using ports-mgt/synth in 3 hours. Only bad part is it is an electricity hog but oh well, that's the price of power


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 18, 2017)

I run economy boxen which are always a generation or two behind, but quite capable. To me it's a matter of finding the historical sweet spot that will still hang in there for a bit. Here is my desktop machine:

OS: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE
DE: KDE SC 4
CPU: Intel Core I5-2400 3.10GHz (Sandy Bridge, 6MB Cache)
RAM: 16GB (4 X 4GB DDR3)
MB: ASRock Z77 Extreme 4
HDD: SanDisk SSD PLUS SSD 120GB [operating system + 30GB work dir.]
HDD: WD Black 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s [home dir.]
HDD: WD Red  WD10EFRX 1TB 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s [Archive]
VIDEO: Radeon HD 6450 2GB
PSU: ROSEWILL  FORTRESS-550 550W RT


The big box and PSU with optical drive are of course part of the "rolling release" design.

The motherboard and CPU were purchased used at about half price. It's hard to put a price on this build as it always evolves, but it's under $1,000 in all.

I use a large fan on a rheostat to keep the noise down. It normally runs very slowly. There is also a small case fan which runs slowly. The temperatures here run to over 30°C in summer so the wider range is good. 

The choice of the old Sandy Bridge was determined by price. It's just old enough to be cheap. Also, the mother board is a good gaming board even though I have zero interest in gaming, though the configurabity may come in handy at some future date. Gamers sell their motherboads when they go out of date, so I win again. To me building computers is a strategy game. If I had lots of money, I'd build differently.


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice setup Oj. I buy used (off lease) machines which are older and a very good price. I take a chance because  if something breaks, it's probably  expensive to replace parts but so far so good. I don't have the patience to build machines any more


----------



## daemontrainer (Jan 18, 2017)

Run a Monolith looking box currently that was suppose to be just my storage beast, but after looking at my power bill I decided to consolidate all my stuff into it hehe

OS: FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE (up-to-date, i think we are on p7?)
DE: ssh
CPU: FX-6300 (piledriver) with Hyper Evo 212. Need to swap its fan before it dies.
MB: Gigabyte 990fxa-ud3 r5
HBA: LSI 9211-8i/LSI2008, used from ebay.
RAM: crucial low voltage 1.35V 8x2. Will get another set to have 32 soon-ish.
HDD(s): 4 x Toshiba 4tb md04aca400 (read reviews from mass cloud deployment, took a chance, so far so good knock on wood)
SSD(s): Patriot Blaze 40 gig as my UFS boot drive. OCZ Vector 180 240 GB (second reported highest write thru put after samsung in consumer grade stuff, without paying an arm and a leg) as SLOG.
PSU: Seasonic S12II Bronze 520 W (i think? might be the 400 or 600 one. but that series for sure). Had to buy one sata cable extender+expander as case was too big heh.
Chassis: Rosewill B2-Spirit ... hence the space odyssey reference. Bought it so I can semi hotswap HDDs. Works.
VGA: None. I might want it if I'll play with "sunray"-thin client like stuff, but unsure for now. In my understanding Xorg would require a GPU to broadcast xsessions over network, right?

Planning on adding some vdevs to existing pool. Probably bumping my storage to at least 20 TBs, and maybe having one small separate zpool made from cheap SSDs to give to workstation over ISCSI. If I do that, I will also need to get some sort of 10Gig solution to keep up with thruput. I looked around, there are some ways to get it and not give away my retirement fund. But that's in the future. For now busy migrating all of my services from his predecessor to him.

p.s. all hardware parts work out of the box, as well as all on board stuff. I have not played w/ AMD temperature sensors, I heard its not to nice, but its on to-do list.


----------



## gkontos (Jan 18, 2017)

The beast is still alive!!!


```
root@hp:~ # dmesg 
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.3-RELEASE-p2 #0: Wed May  4 06:03:51 UTC 2016
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 3.20GHz (3200.18-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0xf64  Family=0xf  Model=0x6  Stepping=4
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe4bd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,CNXT-ID,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 4113514496 (3922 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 400
ACPI APIC Table: <HP     OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 2
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
acpi0: <HP OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
CPU0: local APIC error 0x80
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 17 at device 28.5 on pci0
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
bge0: <Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet Controller, ASIC rev. 0x004101> mem 0xfeaf0000-0xfeafffff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci7
bge0: CHIP ID 0x00004101; ASIC REV 0x04; CHIP REV 0x41; PCI-E
miibus0: <MII bus> on bge0
brgphy0: <BCM5750 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
brgphy0:  10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
bge0: Ethernet address: 00:13:21:cc:39:35
uhci0: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-A> port 0xcc00-0xcc1f irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
uhci0: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus0 on uhci0
uhci1: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-B> port 0xc880-0xc89f irq 19 at device 29.1 on pci0
uhci1: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus1 on uhci1
uhci2: <Intel 82801G (ICH7) USB controller USB-C> port 0xc800-0xc81f irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
uhci2: LegSup = 0x2f00
usbus2 on uhci2
ehci0: <Intel 82801GB/R (ICH7) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xfe9ffc00-0xfe9fffff irq 23 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci8: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
atapci0: <Promise PDC40718 SATA300 controller> port 0xec00-0xec7f,0xe800-0xe8ff mem 0xfebff000-0xfebfffff,0xfebc0000-0xfebdffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci8
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 2 on atapci0
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 3 on atapci0
re0: <RealTek 8169/8169S/8169SB(L)/8110S/8110SB(L) Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe400-0xe4ff mem 0xfebfec00-0xfebfecff irq 18 at device 1.0 on pci8
re0: Chip rev. 0x10000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus1: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus1
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: 64:70:02:00:65:72
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xe8000000-0xefffffff,0xfeb90000-0xfeb9ffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci8
vgapci0: Boot video device
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci1: <Intel ICH7 UDMA100 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0xffa0-0xffaf at device 31.1 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ahci0: <Intel ICH7 AHCI SATA controller> port 0xc480-0xc487,0xc400-0xc403,0xc080-0xc087,0xc000-0xc003,0xbc00-0xbc0f mem 0xfe9ff800-0xfe9ffbff irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.10 with 4 3Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f,0x778-0x77f irq 7 drq 3 on acpi0
ppc0: SMC-like chipset (ECP/EPP/PS2/NIBBLE) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppc0: FIFO with 16/16/8 bytes threshold
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc0
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc8fff,0xc9000-0xcdfff,0xcf800-0xd47ff,0xd4800-0xd57ff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: VGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3c0-0x3df iomem 0xa0000-0xbffff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 102400001024
device_attach: est0 attach returned 6
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
est: CPU supports Enhanced Speedstep, but is not recognized.
est: cpu_vendor GenuineIntel, msr 102400001024
device_attach: est1 attach returned 6
ZFS NOTICE: Prefetch is disabled by default if less than 4GB of RAM is present;
            to enable, add "vfs.zfs.prefetch_disable=0" to /boot/loader.conf.
ZFS filesystem version: 5
ZFS storage pool version: features support (5000)
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ugen3.1: <Intel> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ata3: SIGNATURE: 00000101
ata5: SIGNATURE: 00000101
ada0 at ata3 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <WDC WD7500AALX-009BA0 15.01H15> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number WD-WCATR5711398
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors)
ada0: Previously was known as ad6
ada1 at ata5 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada1: <ST3750525AS JC4B> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada1: Serial Number 5VPAE3H9
ada1: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada1: 715404MB (1465149168 512 byte sectors)
ada1: Previously was known as ad10
ada2 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus5 target 0 lun 0
ada2: <ST3250410AS 3.AAA> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada2: Serial Number 6RY0A1TW
ada2: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada2: Command Queueing enabled
ada2: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada2: Previously was known as ad12
ada3 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ada3: <ST3250410AS 3.AAA> ATA-7 SATA 1.x device
ada3: Serial Number 6RY0BE3B
ada3: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada3: Command Queueing enabled
ada3: 238475MB (488397168 512 byte sectors)
ada3: Previously was known as ad14
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1600090192 Hz quality 1000
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/bootenv/default []...
re0: link state changed to DOWN
re0: link state changed to UP
ugen3.2: <Seagate> at usbus3
umass0: <Seagate FreeAgent Go, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.38, addr 2> on usbus3
umass0:  SCSI over Bulk-Only; quirks = 0x8100
umass0:9:0:-1: Attached to scbus9
```


----------



## horseflesh (Jan 18, 2017)

My new "build" is a little fanless Qotom all-in-one that's treated me well so far: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B01KJG04B4. This little guy has a dual core Broadwell Celeron, 4 Intel gigabit NICs, 2 GB Samsung RAM, and 64 GB Crusial SSD. Looks like this exact model is no longer available but Qotoms are all over Amazon, in all kinds of configurations.

I'm using it exclusively for firewall, NAT, dhcp, and UPS monitoring. All other services will be behind the firewall on other systems.

Setup was almost painless. The FreeBSD 11 generic kernel supports all the hardware. I only had to solve 2 problems, both of which I figured out with help from this forum.

One, NAT in ipf appears to be busted and I had to switch to pf for NAT/firewall duties... but to be fair, that's not a hardware issue. Two, the Intel integrated graphics would only work if the HDMI monitor was attached at boot time. I had to add `kld_list="i915kms"` to /etc/rc.conf to force the driver to load when booted headless.

I've been really happy with the Qotom. It is replacing a giant, loud SuperMicro server grade Pentium 4 system. I'll rededicate the p4 to an experimental system, and then I plan to build a NAS with zfs based on an Asrock motherboard. They seem to have a great reputation.


----------



## frijsdijk (Jan 18, 2017)

Oh cool - it has come to life! Nice  Nice posts already. I'll post my setup soon. Hopefully it will serve some purpose as well for future builders.


----------



## frijsdijk (Jan 18, 2017)

This post is about my NAS which I recently rebuild to newer hardware. It used to be an Atom D510 (Supermicro X7SPA-H) with 4GB RAM. This setup was built around 6*HD103UJ 2TB Samsung disks. Although the MB has 6 sata ports, I used an LSI AOC-USAS2-L8i (flashed with IT firmware of course) to drive the main disks. OS was running from a small 60GB OCZ SSD connected to the mainboard. On the mainboard was also connected a 4TB WDC drive which I used for local backups. This setup has served me quite well and has proven to be very reliable. It was a 24/7-on setup. The initial install was done on FreeBSD 9.1. Upgraded it to 9.3, then 10.0, 10.1, and finally 10.3. It was always a ZFS setup, only the OS disk was running on UFS. Later on I moved /usr and /var to ZFS, but never changed the boot partition (UFS).

Reason for rebuild is I wanted more CPU power (mainly) and more memory, and a more speed in general. This setup was on it's limit when pushing around 80MB/sec on a 1Gbit network.

Ideas and research really started when I got hold of 8*WDC 2TB Enterprise disks. They were used disks, but all of them were in good shape.

I decided to go for a board that could hold ECC memory, with a minimum of 16GB to start with, and I wanted 4 memory banks. First I wanted to go for DDR3 ECC memory, since I have quite some of that lying around. But all the boards that caught my interest, were DDR4. The CPU I went for can have both: the Intel I3-6100. Shortly had doubts if I had to go for the T version of that CPU, but found that's more efficient to downclock the CPU your self if you want to save the energy.

First MB was the Gigabyte GA-X150M-PRO ECC. Orded it together with the CPU, and 2 sticks Crucial DDR4-2133 8GB DDR4 2133MHz ECC. At that time I didn't know what to do for SATA yet. During the build and migration, I would have options anyway using 2 LSI 9690 RAID controllers in JBOD to drive my 8 WDC's.

Orded this on 20 december last year. Waited up to january 10th, the motherboard was no where to be found. It was "in production" in the factory, but Gigabyte could/would not say when it was done. Tired of waiting, I changed the motherboard to the Fujitsu d3417-b. This is a wonderful board, actually designed for 24/7 operation. Has 4 PCI-e slots (2 of them are 'open' 1x slots). A bit more expensive, but I made up my mind quickly.

I was already copying data to the new disks, using other hardware I had lying around. 12TB had to be copied, and it was slow over a 1Gbit network with 80MB/sec max. Eventually I built a setup that had the disks of the old setup and the disks of the new setup on one motherboard (so that's a computer with 14 2TB disks, 1 LSI AOC-USAS2-L8i, and 2 LSI 9690 RAID controllers). This motherboard was a dual CPU Xeon L5518 with 24GB RAM (old server mobo), so naturally made the copy process alot quicker at speeds of up to 300MB/sec.

Just after I was done copying all the data, the new hardware came in. I bought a simple Cooler Master case (N300) to put all the hardware in. Since the data was now already on the 'new' disks, I could swap the AOC-USAS2-L8i to the new NAS and not worry about that anymore. This controller prooved to work alot better/faster with more CPU power from the host as well so I was quite happy with that.

The Fujitsu motherboard, RAM, and CPU came together like clockwork, and very soon everything was humming like a bird. As if it was ment to be together, all of it.

I'm delighted with the power and speed of the i3-6100 CPU. It has a faily low TDP @ 51W. Quite a bit more compared to the D510's 13W, but it's almost 8x faster with a single thread.

FreeBSD's powerd clocks down the CPU if it's idle. With camcontrol I spin down the disks if the zpool is idle for more than 20 minutes. With all 8 disks spinning, it will consume around 81W, and with all disks in STANDBY, it consumes arond 36W.

From ebay (in Germany) I bought a set of used Mellanox ConnectX-2 10GbE cards with GBIC's and a 3m cable (payed EUR 89,-). Compiled the mlxen driver (as a module) to get that working in FreeBSD. This 10GbE link is between the NAS and my workstation (the rest of the house has to deal with 1Gbit ;-). This works very well. Large sequential reads speed up to 400MB/sec over the network, large writes close to that. And not even alot of voodoo tuning stuff, these cards work really well out of the box. MTU 9000 is the main factor here (which is logical).

I'm currently looking at a Perc H310 controller (flashed with LSI 2008 IT firmware - take care to get the firmware and driver version in-line or it will not work!) and an LSI 9220-8i controller (IT firmware too) to see if that works any better, but the AOC-USAS2-L8i is proving hard to beat.

The Fujitsu mainboard has the capability to power itself on (schedule configurable in BIOS), so I power it off during the night, and it will boot just before everybody wakes up in the house (looking at WOL as well). This together with the fact that spinning down the disks yields a 60-80% 'spun-down' percentage during the day, I think this setup might even use less energy compared to my old setup, while it's CPU is at least 8 times faster and the disk IO at least 5 times as fast.

And they lived happily ever after. End of story!


----------



## macondo (Jul 23, 2017)

Can the cognoscenti tell me what I got? no knowlege of hardware, my neighbor threw it in the gargage:

```
$ sudo dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2016 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 #0: Tue Apr 11 08:48:40 UTC 2017
    [EMAIL]root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net[/EMAIL]:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.8.0 (tags/RELEASE_380/final 262564) (based on LLVM 3.8.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU G1610 @ 2.60GHz (2594.16-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x306a9  Family=0x6  Model=0x3a  Stepping=9
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xd9ae3bf<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,POPCNT,TSCDLT,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x28100800<SYSCALL,NX,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Structured Extended Features=0x281<FSGSBASE,SMEP,ERMS>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: (disabled in BIOS) PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3996000256 (3810 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <ALASKA A M I>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff8101d970, 0) error 19
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <ALASKA A M I> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 550
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
atrtc0: Warning: Couldn't map I/O.
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pcib0: _OSC returned error 0x10
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xf000-0xf03f mem 0xf7800000-0xf7bfffff,0xe0000000-0xefffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
vgapci0: Boot video device
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7d07000-0xf7d073ff irq 16 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0: EHCI version 1.0
usbus0 on ehci0
hdac0: <Intel Cougar Point HDA Controller> mem 0xf7d00000-0xf7d03fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F/G PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xe000-0xe0ff mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c00fff,0xf0000000-0xf0003fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x4c000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8251 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
rgephy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 10baseT-FDX-flow, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 100baseTX-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, 1000baseT-FDX-flow, 1000baseT-FDX-flow-master, auto, auto-flow
re0: Using defaults for TSO: 65518/35/2048
re0: Ethernet address: fc:aa:14:ce:bc:e8
re0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/256, RX 1/256
ehci1: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf7d06000-0xf7d063ff irq 23 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel Cougar Point SATA600 controller> port 0xf110-0xf117,0xf100-0xf103,0xf0f0-0xf0f7,0xf0e0-0xf0e3,0xf0d0-0xf0df,0xf0c0-0xf0cf irq 19 at device 31.2 on pci0
ata2: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata3: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
atapci1: <Intel Cougar Point SATA300 controller> port 0xf0b0-0xf0b7,0xf0a0-0xf0a3,0xf090-0xf097,0xf080-0xf083,0xf070-0xf07f,0xf060-0xf06f irq 19 at device 31.5 on pci0
ata4: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci1
ata5: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci1
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
ppc1: <Parallel port> port 0x378-0x37f irq 5 on acpi0
ppc1: Generic chipset (NIBBLE-only) in COMPATIBLE mode
ppbus0: <Parallel port bus> on ppc1
lpt0: <Printer> on ppbus0
lpt0: Interrupt-driven port
ppi0: <Parallel I/O> on ppbus0
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xce7ff on isa0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> at port 0x60,0x64 on isa0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Realtek ALC887 HDA CODEC> at cad 2 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Realtek ALC887 Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Realtek ALC887 (Rear Analog)> at nid 20 and 24,26 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC887 (Front Analog)> at nid 27 and 25 on hdaa0
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <Intel> at usbus0
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus0
uhub2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x0024, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus1
ada0 at ata5 bus 0 scbus3 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA DT01ACA050 MS1OA750> ATA8-ACS SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number 66EXT90BS
ada0: 300.000MB/s transfers (SATA 2.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 476940MB (976773168 512 byte sectors)
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1297081948 Hz quality 1000
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s1a [rw]...
cd0 at ata4 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSB0 LN00> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number KN6E1F91109
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: 0MB (1 0 byte sectors)
uhub2: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <SEM> at usbus0
ukbd0: <SEM USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ugen0.4: <SEMICCHIP> at usbus0
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Intel IvyBridge> on vgapci0
info: [drm] Memory usable by graphics device = 2048M
info: [drm] MTRR allocation failed.  Graphics performance may suffer.
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0x0
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0x0
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0x0
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0x0
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0x0
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xe0000000-0xf0000000
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
re0: link state changed to DOWN
info: [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p on, RC6pp off
uhid0: <SEM USB Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: <SEMICCHIP Usb Mouse, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 4> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=0
re0: link state changed to UP
$
```
I see a lot of generic stuff...


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 23, 2017)

G1610 Celeron CPU on IvyBridge Motherboard. 4GB RAM
Maybe 4-5 years old. Not a bad find.
Toshiba 500GB Hard Disk drive


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Jul 23, 2017)

I've got FreeBSD 11.0-RELEASE-p9 running on 3 laptops at the moment. A Sony Vaio VGN-N320E, Gateway NV53A Acer clone, and a Thinkpad X61, all of which I've posted the stats of in the Notebook / Laptop compatibility list thread at one time or another. 

All older machines, but they are solid as a rock and dependable as the rising Sun.


----------



## aimeec1995 (Jul 23, 2017)

Sevendogs said:


> Well, this isn't really a custom "build" but it's probably out of the ordinary since it's a desktop and not the average desktop.
> 
> Hardware:
> Bone stock, commercial HP z800 circa 2009/2010
> ...




Very nice. May I have the name of your motherboard? 
How well do your CPUs work with wine/some games? 
I was thinking of doing a similar build.


----------



## paw (Aug 2, 2017)

Colocated server:
Dell R610
2x Intel L5640's (hex core)
96GB RAM
1x SSD, 2x SAS 

nothing too fancy, just cant afford anything else. :/


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 3, 2017)

I just bought a sweet looking business lease return Thinkpad T61. No shiny keys or spot on the spacebar, scuffs, dead pixels, etc. for less than $75 delivered. I have one just like it and while it was compiling ports I pulled the USB mouse from the dock and it went to laptop heaven in front of my eyes. I won't be docking this one as it was my daily driver.

It doesn't come with a HDD but I have several, including the one I pulled from my old one with FreeBSD 11.0 on it so it will be good to go the moment it gets here.


----------



## ironman_gr (Aug 26, 2017)

My Raspberry PI B server.


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
        The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE #0 r321309: Fri Jul 21 13:49:56 UTC 2017
    root@releng2.nyi.freebsd.org:/usr/obj/arm.armv6/usr/src/sys/RPI-B arm
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT: init without driver.
CPU: ARM ARM1176 r0p7 (ECO: 0x00000000)
CPU Features:
  Thumb, Security, VMSAv7
Optional instructions:
  UMULL, SMULL, MLA, SIMD(ext)
  16KB/32B 4-way instruction cache
  16KB/32B 4-way WB data cache
real memory  = 503312384 (479 MB)
avail memory = 480968704 (458 MB)
random: entropy device external interface
kbd0 at kbdmux0
ofwbus0: <Open Firmware Device Tree>
simplebus0: <Flattened device tree simple bus> mem 0x20000000-0x20ffffff on ofwbus0
intc0: <BCM2835 Interrupt Controller> mem 0xb200-0xb3ff on simplebus0
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on ofwbus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: <CPU Frequency Control> on cpu0
systimer0: <BCM2835 System Timer> mem 0x3000-0x3fff irq 0,1,2,3 on simplebus0
Event timer "BCM2835-3" frequency 1000000 Hz quality 1000
Timecounter "BCM2835-3" frequency 1000000 Hz quality 1000
bcmwd0: <BCM2708/2835 Watchdog> mem 0x10001c-0x100027 on simplebus0
gpio0: <BCM2708/2835 GPIO controller> mem 0x200000-0x2000af irq 5,6,7,8 on simplebus0
gpio0: read-only pins: 46-53.
gpio0: reserved pins: 48-53.
gpiobus0: <OFW GPIO bus> on gpio0
gpioc0: <GPIO controller> on gpio0
iichb0: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x205000-0x20501f irq 9 on simplebus0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iichb1: <BCM2708/2835 BSC controller> mem 0x804000-0x80401f irq 10 on simplebus0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
spi0: <BCM2708/2835 SPI controller> mem 0x204000-0x20401f irq 11 on simplebus0
spibus0: <OFW SPI bus> on spi0
bcm_dma0: <BCM2835 DMA Controller> mem 0x7000-0x7fff,0xe05000-0xe05fff irq 12,13,14,15,16,17,18,19,20,21,22,23,24 on simplebus0
mbox0: <BCM2835 VideoCore Mailbox> mem 0xb880-0xb8bf irq 25 on simplebus0
sdhci_bcm0: <Broadcom 2708 SDHCI controller> mem 0x300000-0x3000ff irq 26 on simplebus0
mmc0: <MMC/SD bus> on sdhci_bcm0
uart0: <PrimeCell UART (PL011)> mem 0x201000-0x201fff irq 27 on simplebus0
uart0: console (115200,n,8,1)
vchiq0: <BCM2835 VCHIQ> mem 0xb800-0xb84f irq 28 on simplebus0
vchiq: local ver 8 (min 3), remote ver 8.
pcm0: <VCHIQ audio> on vchiq0
bcm283x_dwcotg0: <DWC OTG 2.0 integrated USB controller (bcm283x)> mem 0x980000-0x99ffff irq 29 on simplebus0
usbus0 on bcm283x_dwcotg0
fb0: <BCM2835 VT framebuffer driver> on ofwbus0
fbd0 on fb0
VT: initialize with new VT driver "fb".
fb0: 656x416(656x416@0,0) 24bpp
fb0: fbswap: 1, pitch 1968, base 0x1eaac000, screen_size 818688
gpioled0: <GPIO LEDs> on ofwbus0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto>
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
usbus0: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
bcm2835_cpufreq0: ARM 700MHz, Core 250MHz, SDRAM 400MHz, Turbo OFF
ugen0.1: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB> at usbus0
uhub0: <DWCOTG OTG Root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
mmcsd0: 8GB <SDHC SD8GB 3.0 SN 5723C987 MFG 03/2016 by 65 42> at mmc0 41.6MHz/4bit/65535-block
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ufs/rootfs [rw]...
uhub0: 1 port with 1 removable, self powered
WARNING: / was not properly dismounted
WARNING: /: mount pending error: blocks 736 files 0
warning: no time-of-day clock registered, system time will not be set accurately
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9514> at usbus0
uhub1 on uhub0
uhub1: <vendor 0x0424 product 0x9514, class 9/0, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub1: MTT enabled
uhub1: 5 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00> at usbus0
smsc0 on uhub1
smsc0: <vendor 0x0424 product 0xec00, rev 2.00/2.00, addr 3> on usbus0
smsc0: chip 0xec00, rev. 0002
miibus0: <MII bus> on smsc0
ukphy0: <Generic IEEE 802.3u media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
ukphy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, auto
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on smsc0
ue0: Ethernet address: b8:27:eb:a3:06:00
ugen0.4: <General USB Flash Disk> at usbus0
umass0 on uhub1
umass0: <General USB Flash Disk, class 0/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 4> on usbus0
da0 at umass-sim0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
da0: <General USB Flash Disk 1.00> Removable Direct Access SCSI-2 device
da0: Serial Number 05105300000001B6
da0: 40.000MB/s transfers
da0: 7651MB (15669248 512 byte sectors)
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
WARNING: /media/usb was not properly dismounted
random: unblocking device.
smsc0: chip 0xec00, rev. 0002
ue0: link state changed to DOWN
ue0: link state changed to UP
ue0: link state changed to DOWN
ue0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## aimeec1995 (Aug 26, 2017)

Trihexagonal said:


> I just bought a sweet looking business lease return Thinkpad T61. No shiny keys or spot on the spacebar, scuffs, dead pixels, etc. for less than $75 delivered. I have one just like it and while it was compiling ports I pulled the USB mouse from the dock and it went to laptop heaven in front of my eyes. I won't be docking this one as it was my daily driver.
> 
> It doesn't come with a HDD but I have several, including the one I pulled from my old one with FreeBSD 11.0 on it so it will be good to go the moment it gets here.



Where do you buy those from?
For such prices, I mean.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Aug 26, 2017)

aimeec1995 said:


> Where do you buy those from?
> For such prices, I mean.



Ebay. The actual sale price before shipping was $55.97US. You can get a HDD for about $20US. I've been using it since I got it, am using it now, and wouldn't be as happy with a brand new Acer or some such thingy.




I got my Thinkpad W520 with Intel Quad Core i7-2760QM @ 2.40GHz, 8GB RAM, 500GB HDD and NVIDIA Quadro 1000M with 96 CUDA cores and Optimus for $205US delivered. It was a $3000 MSRP machine 9 years ago and to look at or use it you'd think it was new. My X61 with UltraDock went for about $100US.

You just have to know what to look for in signs of wear, deal with somebody who has good feedback, be looking at the right time and hope you get lucky. I've seen an offering of 50 lease returned machines that were being sold individually go in matter of a few hours.


----------



## ironman_gr (Aug 28, 2017)

And finaly my thinkpad X200!!


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2017 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
   The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 #0: Wed Aug  9 11:55:48 UTC 2017
    root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 4.0.0 (tags/RELEASE_400/final 297347) (based on LLVM 4.0.0)
VT(vga): resolution 640x480
module_register: cannot register mmc/mmcsd from kernel; already loaded from mmcsd.ko
Module mmc/mmcsd failed to register: 17
CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8700  @ 2.53GHz (2527.05-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x1067a  Family=0x6  Model=0x17  Stepping=10
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xc08e3fd<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,SSE4.1,XSAVE,OSXSAVE>
  AMD Features=0x20100800<SYSCALL,NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  VT-x: HLT,PAUSE
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 4294967296 (4096 MB)
avail memory = 3981090816 (3796 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 100
ACPI APIC Table: <LENOVO TP-7X   >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 2 core(s)
random: unblocking device.
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): 32/64X length mismatch in FADT/Pm1aControlBlock: 16/32 (20170303/tbfadt-748)
ACPI BIOS Warning (bug): Invalid length for FADT/Pm1aControlBlock: 32, using default 16 (20170303/tbfadt-850)
ioapic0: Changing APIC ID to 1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC-low" frequency 1263525270 Hz quality 1000
random: entropy device external interface
kbd1 at kbdmux0
netmap: loaded module
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80f5b220, 0) error 19
nexus0
vtvga0: <VT VGA driver> on motherboard
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
acpi0: <LENOVO TP-7X> on motherboard
CPU1: local APIC error 0x40
CPU0: local APIC error 0x40
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x11, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 450
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 440
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
acpi_lid0: <Control Method Lid Switch> on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Sleep Button> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x1800-0x1807 mem 0xf2000000-0xf23fffff,0xd0000000-0xdfffffff irq 16 at device 2.0 on pci0
agp0: <Intel GM45 SVGA controller> on vgapci0
agp0: aperture size is 256M, detected 32764k stolen memory
vgapci0: Boot video device
vgapci1: <VGA-compatible display> mem 0xf2400000-0xf24fffff at device 2.1 on pci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 3.0 (no driver attached)
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection 7.6.1-k> port 0x1820-0x183f mem 0xf2700000-0xf271ffff,0xf2924000-0xf2924fff irq 20 at device 25.0 on pci0
em0: Using an MSI interrupt
em0: Ethernet address: 00:1f:16:22:b7:60
em0: netmap queues/slots: TX 1/1024, RX 1/1024
uhci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1840-0x185f irq 20 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus0 on uhci0
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1860-0x187f irq 21 at device 26.1 on pci0
usbus1 on uhci1
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci2: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x1880-0x189f irq 22 at device 26.2 on pci0
usbus2 on uhci2
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci0: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2925400-0xf29257ff irq 23 at device 26.7 on pci0
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3 on ehci0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
hdac0: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xf2920000-0xf2923fff irq 17 at device 27.0 on pci0
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 20 at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 21 at device 28.1 on pci0
pcib2: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
iwn0: <Intel Ultimate N WiFi Link 5300> mem 0xf2500000-0xf2501fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci1
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 22 at device 28.2 on pci0
pcib3: [GIANT-LOCKED]
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pci2: <memory> at device 0.0 (no driver attached)
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 23 at device 28.3 on pci0
pcib4: [GIANT-LOCKED]
uhci3: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18a0-0x18bf irq 16 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus4 on uhci3
usbus4: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci4: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18c0-0x18df irq 17 at device 29.1 on pci0
usbus5 on uhci4
usbus5: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
uhci5: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB controller> port 0x18e0-0x18ff irq 18 at device 29.2 on pci0
usbus6 on uhci5
usbus6: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ehci1: <Intel 82801I (ICH9) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xf2925800-0xf2925bff irq 19 at device 29.7 on pci0
usbus7: EHCI version 1.0
usbus7 on ehci1
usbus7: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
pcib5: <PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pci3: <PCI bus> on pcib5
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
atapci0: <Intel ICH9M SATA300 controller> port 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6,0x170-0x177,0x376,0x1c00-0x1c0f,0x1810-0x181f at device 31.2 on pci0
ata0: <ATA channel> at channel 0 on atapci0
ata1: <ATA channel> at channel 1 on atapci0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz1: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
kbd0 at atkbd0
atkbd0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: <PS/2 Mouse> irq 12 on atkbdc0
psm0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
psm0: model Generic PS/2 mouse, device ID 0
battery0: <ACPI Control Method Battery> on acpi0
acpi_acad0: <AC Adapter> on acpi0
orm0: <ISA Option ROMs> at iomem 0xc0000-0xcffff,0xd0000-0xd0fff,0xd1000-0xd1fff,0xd2000-0xd2fff,0xde000-0xdf7ff,0xe0000-0xeffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
fuse-freebsd: version 0.4.4, FUSE ABI 7.8
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
nvme cam probe device init
hdacc0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
pcm0: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> at nid 26,22 and 24 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) (Internal Analog Mic)> at nid 29 on hdaa0
unknown: <Conexant CX20561 (Hermosa) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 2 on hdacc0 (no driver attached)
ugen7.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus7
uhub0: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus7
ugen6.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus6
uhub1: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus6
ugen5.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus5
uhub2: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus5
ugen3.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus3
uhub3: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
ugen4.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus4
uhub4: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus4
ugen2.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus2
uhub5: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen0.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus0
uhub6: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <Intel UHCI root HUB> at usbus1
uhub7: <Intel UHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub4: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub5: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub6: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub7: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
ada0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <Hitachi HTS543216L9SA00 FB2OC40C> ATA8-ACS SATA 1.x device
ada0: Serial Number 090312FB2201VCE3Z99A
ada0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 152627MB (312581808 512 byte sectors)
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0a [rw]...
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
uhub0: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered
ugen7.2: <Ericsson Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard Composite Device> at usbus7
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x08ff Fingerprint Sensor> at usbus1
ugen4.2: <Telink Wireless Receiver> at usbus4
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:21:6a:4f:fe:3e
ugen1.3: <Lenovo Computer Corp ThinkPad Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate II> at usbus1
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x08530501
wlan0: link state changed to UP
umodem0 on uhub0
umodem0: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard Modem> on usbus7
umodem0: data interface 2, has CM over data, has break
umodem1 on uhub0
umodem1: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard Data Modem> on usbus7
umodem1: data interface 4, has CM over data, has break
umodem2 on uhub0
umodem2: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard GPS Port> on usbus7
umodem2: data interface 12, has CM over data, has break
umodem2: no data interface
device_attach: umodem2 attach returned 6
cdce0 on uhub0
cdce0: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard Network Adapter> on usbus7
ue0: <USB Ethernet> on cdce0
ue0: Ethernet address: 02:80:37:ec:02:00
umodem2 on uhub0
umodem2: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard GPS Port> on usbus7
umodem2: data interface 12, has CM over data, has break
umodem2: no data interface
device_attach: umodem2 attach returned 6
umodem2 on uhub0
ums0 on uhub4
ums0: <Telink Wireless Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 2> on usbus4
umodem2: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard GPS Port> on usbus7
umodem2: data interface 12, has CM over data, has break
umodem2: no data interface
device_attach: umodem2 attach returned 6
ums0: 5 buttons and [XYZ] coordinates ID=1
umodem2 on uhub0
ubt0 on uhub7
ubt0: <Lenovo Computer Corp ThinkPad Bluetooth with Enhanced Data Rate II, class 224/1, rev 2.00/3.99, addr 3> on usbus1
umodem2: <Ericsson F3507g Mobile Broadband Minicard GPS Port> on usbus7
umodem2: data interface 12, has CM over data, has break
umodem2: no data interface
device_attach: umodem2 attach returned 6
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x08530501
wlan0: link state changed to UP
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
iwn0: scan timeout
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x08530501
wlan0: link state changed to UP
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(bluetooth) after domainfinalize()
WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
info: [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
drmn0: <Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset> on vgapci0
intel_iicbb0 on drmn0
iicbus0: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb0 addr 0xff
iic0: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus0
iicbus1: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus0
iic1: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus1
intel_iicbb1 on drmn0
iicbus2: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb1 addr 0xff
iic2: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus2
iicbus3: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus1
iic3: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus3
intel_iicbb2 on drmn0
iicbus4: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb2 addr 0xff
iic4: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus4
iicbus5: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus2
iic5: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus5
intel_iicbb3 on drmn0
iicbus6: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb3 addr 0xff
iic6: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus6
iicbus7: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus3
iic7: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus7
intel_iicbb4 on drmn0
iicbus8: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb4 addr 0xff
iic8: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus8
iicbus9: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus4
iic9: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus9
intel_iicbb5 on drmn0
iicbus10: <Philips I2C bus> on iicbb5 addr 0xff
iic10: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus10
iicbus11: <Philips I2C bus> on intel_gmbus5
iic11: <I2C generic I/O> on iicbus11
info: [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
info: [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
info: [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
intel_sdvo_ddc_proxy397632 on drmn0
info: [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus dpb] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 5
intel_sdvo_ddc_proxy397632: detached
drm_iic_dp_aux0 on drmn0
intel_sdvo_ddc_proxy397664 on drmn0
intel_sdvo_ddc_proxy397664: detached
drm_iic_dp_aux1 on drmn0
drm_iic_dp_aux2 on drmn0
drmn0: taking over the fictitious range 0xd0000000-0xe0000000
info: [drm] Connector LVDS-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.LVDS-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector VGA-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.VGA-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-1: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-1
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector HDMI-A-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.HDMI-A-2
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-2: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-2
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
info: [drm] Connector DP-3: get mode from tunables:
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.modes.DP-3
info: [drm]   - kern.vt.fb.default_mode
fbd0 on drmn0
VT: Replacing driver "vga" with new "fb".
info: [drm] Initialized i915 1.6.0 20080730 for drmn0 on minor 0
ifa_maintain_loopback_route: deletion failed for interface lo0: 48
wlan0: link state changed to DOWN
wlan0: Ethernet address: 00:21:6a:4f:fe:3e
iwn0: iwn_read_firmware: ucode rev=0x08530501
wlan0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## ralphbsz (Aug 28, 2017)

My house server, which handles networking (routing, firewall), services (DNS, DHCP, NTP), storage (several ZFS file systems) including on-site and off-site backup, and storage service (right now only NFS, need to get Samba configured):

Jetway NF99FL motherboard, in mini-ATX form factor
Dual-core 32-bit Atom processor, 1.8 GHz, more than enough for us.
4GB memory (lacking PAE, can't even use all of it in 32 bit mode, again more than enough)
Lian Li Q25 super-compact case, about the size of a shoe box, sits on a shelf in the equipment room in the basement.
Internal 64GB Intel SSD for boot and root (I have two, one is actually in use, the other one is swapped in for upgrades).
Hot-swappable hard disks for the live file systems; all my Seagates have died, so now there are two Hitachi (HGST) disks, one 3TB the other 4TB.  Uses ZFS mirroring for the important stuff.
On-site backup is an external WD 3TB disk, connected via a 2m long eSATA cable, which sits inside a large safe with very thick walls (for protection against fire).
Off-site backup is not automated yet (another item on the to-do list), so for now it is an external USB Seagate 1TB disk, which usually is stored at the office, and comes home every 2-4 weeks to have backups added to it.
The motherboard has dual ethernet (external via DSL, internal), and importantly a parallel port, to connect the most trusted printer, a 22-year old HP LaserJet 5MP right next to the server.  That old machine is totally reliable and dirt cheap to operate (I usually get cartridges by dumpster diving in the office, when colleagues retire and throw their spare cartridges away).  We also have two larger HP laser printers at home, both double-sided, one color, one 40ppm black and white.  I'm a former HP employee, and trust that company to make good printers.
Wireless in the household is from an Apple Airport.  For many years I tried to use the *BSD server itself with a mini-PCIe card in the server and various antennas, but the problem is that the wireless drivers in both OpenBSD and FreeBSD are not reliable and bug-free enough to function as production access points.
The two serial ports of the server are connected to various home control devices; other control happens over Ethernet: I can monitor and control various pumps and water system components (via "Weeder" analog and digital IO boards), measure temperatures (via Dallas 1-wire devices and a HA7Net interface), and control some lights (via a UPB interface).

The server is not used as a human interface; it has a keyboard and a small monitor, only for emergency use, when the network is down.  The human-facing computers are a variety of laptops in the family, mostly Apple MacBook pro, with one Windows Dell thrown in.  Document management and scanning is done from Apple laptops, using both the greatest scanner on the planet (a Fujitsu ScanSnap), and for sheet music a large-format Mustek device.

For experimenting and new installs, I sometimes use various Thinkpads to run FreeBSD (I'm a former IBM employee, so I have about a half-dozen machines ranging from T20 to T61p that came from deeply discounted employee purchase of used machines).  Have never used Xwindows or a GUI on those.

And there is a new Raspberry Pi 3 with 7" display, running FreeBSD with X and Kivy; that is supposed to take over some of the water system control tasks, but right now I don't have time to configure it and write all the required software (too many other urgent tasks), so it sits powered down on the lab bench.


----------

